# Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt #4



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 20, 2018)

Well, this kinda snuck up on me lol.  What do you think of the items?  I like the dress and the headband.  However, I?m not really sure what kind of logic Nintendo was going for when they chose what to charge leaf tickets for.  100 leaf tickets for an ugly table?  Really? XD


----------



## MopyDream44 (Aug 20, 2018)

When I booted up Pocket Camp this morning I thought "Geez...another event?" It's not that I don't enjoy the events, but I'm totally fine having only one event at a time to work on, and I'd honestly be OK if we had a few weeks between each event. That said, the two events do work well together, as both require you to check back frequently, and gathering the gyroids isn't too much extra work especially if you're already doing chores for campers. 

I wasn't surprised that we have to pay LT for a few items, as that has become increasingly common, so I opened the crafting section to see which items I'd have to pay for. I'm actually quite happy that the table is the LT option, as I can easily pass on that. The denim jacket would be cute, but I'm not sure I like it enough to dip into my savings. I'm still hoping I can earn that birch background just by playing the game one day. I'll be happy to pass on these items. I do wish that I had spent the LT on the previous scavenger hunt items though (jelly trampoline and table). I'm not sure how often I would have used those items in my camp, but if that scavenger hunt repeats then I think those are two cute items that I would spent LT on if I had the chance. Here's hoping that they continue to put the less desirable items up for LT.


----------



## Soigne (Aug 20, 2018)

I wish the jacket wasn't a LT item. I only care about the shoes now.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 20, 2018)

...honestly I think all of these items are hideous and I’m only crafting them for the tickets


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 20, 2018)

Denim is ugly lmao. I’m sure I’ll complete everything though.


----------



## lycaena (Aug 20, 2018)

honestly I just like the headband otherwise I’m just doing it for the goals lmao (but also don’t get why they would add the table for LT as well, it’s the ugliest of all)


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 20, 2018)

I want that ugly table though. Just not enough to spend the leaf tickets on it.
I've been wanting something similar to it for a while.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 20, 2018)

Soti said:


> I want that ugly table though. Just not enough to spend the leaf tickets on it.
> I've been wanting something similar to it for a while.



Lol, I didn’t mean to be offensive.  I just meant it was surprisingly plain for something that costs 100 leaf tickets.


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 20, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lol, I didn?t mean to be offensive.  I just meant it was surprisingly plain for something that costs 100 leaf tickets.



No, I agree. It's extremely plain-looking and doesn't really warrant that many tickets, if any. haha. I just thought it was funny that everybody's ragging on it.  I do like it though.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Aug 20, 2018)

i will collect as much headband bow as i can...everything else is trash...i will never pay to get the others...i've been saving my leaf tickets for a background i like...it's expensive 350 leaf tickets and i'm only in 190 lol...will take awhile...


----------



## Bcat (Aug 20, 2018)

If Nintendo expects me to shell out 100 tickets for that butt ugly jable, think again.


----------



## AngelBunny (Aug 20, 2018)

I only want to get the headband, I wish PC would let you make pro designs like in new leaf,  or even patterns in general,  because I could make an Alice dress to go with it


----------



## Flare (Aug 20, 2018)

Honestly surprised that table costs 100 LTs and not that jean jacket and jean dress/overalls.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 20, 2018)

Flare said:


> Honestly surprised that table costs 100 LTs and not that jean jacket and jean dress/overalls.



I know, I really expected the dress to be that much.  I don’t think the person who programmed this event got enough sleep the night before lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 21, 2018)

The only thing I want from this event are the rug, leaf tickets and how many gyroidites I can collect so I can profit off of them for bells! $$$


----------



## Sheando (Aug 21, 2018)

I guess I'm the only person who actually likes the weird table, haha. Probably not enough to spent LT on it, though.


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 21, 2018)

I was quite surprised to see the dress not being 100 leaf tickets or something.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Aug 22, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i will collect as much headband bow as i can...everything else is trash...i will never pay to get the others...i've been saving my leaf tickets for a background i like...it's expensive 350 leaf tickets and i'm only in 190 lol...will take awhile...



Luna, I would craft at least one of the other items because that will get you more LT to save up for your background! I JUST saved up enough to get the birch background, and I'm loving it so much! It took forever, especially since I usually buy the golden fishing rods, so that ate up a bunch of tickets. Anyhoo, I know the items aren't the most exciting, but they are worth crafting for those precious LT. Good luck on saving for your background!


----------



## gracefullygauche (Aug 22, 2018)

I LOVE the dress, even though it's pretty similar to the overall dress tbh. I really like the furniture options, too (I'm saving up to get the couch!)


----------

